# How to clean with shrimplets?



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

I need to gravel vac in my shrimp tank.. but I've got 15-20 tiny shrimplets in there. How can I keep the little guys safe? The bucket I use for water changes is red, so I'd never even see the shrimp if I sucked any up.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

I've been doing gravel vacuuming in my 15G quite regularly - constantly baby shrimplets in there, haven't sucked any up yet. I am careful when vacuuming, though most of the time the shrimps just get out of the way. If one does go up the tube, I just stop the siphon. I usually use a white or smoke-clear bucket for wc's, though I still find it difficult to see shrimplets in them (haven't seen any in the bucket(s)for some time).
I would just keep an eye on the siphon tube, if you see any shrimplets go in, stop the siphon.
Most likely they will go into hiding once you start though, I'm sure vacuuming makes quite the noise underwater 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

May be just suck out some of the water on the top without doing a vacuum if you are not sure?


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Unfortunately I've got an outbreak of planaria, so a full vacuum is a must. =(


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Treat it with "No Planaria". I got it for my brother's PFR tank. Contact MyKiss (Patrick), he'll ship it to you. It's completely invert safe, and will destroy them as opposed to the constant vacuuming of gravel\wiping the glass. It's a 3 stage powder treatment, so it ships cheaply.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Amazing, thanks Chris!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

No worries Stacey.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I bought No Planaria from Pat and 2 weeks later they were all gone. Very reasonable price too. Just remember to do water changes after all the planaria die.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

I didn't realize the vacuuming was to get rid of planaria - I just got some No Planaria from Pat aswell - will be trying it out soon.
Best of luck to you


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's effective stuff and easy to use. My brother no doubt half-arsed it and it still worked great, with no casualties to his stock.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Are Planaria harmful to the shrimp or more just unsightly? I spotted a few in my newly renovated chi tank....


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Unsightly, doesn't hurt shrimp. They will multiply quite quickly though....


----------

